
Ask HN: Firefox now supports web assembly; how do I get started? - hellofunk
 Is there any clear path to writing apps for firefox in web assembly?
======
egberts1
In js/arc/shell subdirectory, build it with DEBUG=1 compile option, and you
will get a pure JavaScript interpreter shell complete with assembler and
disassembled.

